
Ask HN: here have Startup School Radio podcast episodes gone? - ElFitz
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/startup-school-radio/id992277217
======
ElFitz
There used to be dozens of episodes, and I started listing to them a week ago.
They were quite fascinating, but... now only three remain.

Any idea where the others can be found? And why are they gone?

